# Jh outlaw , tran SVT shoalwater cat or haynie cat



## hookemkirk (Mar 7, 2014)

Getting ready to purchase a boat , trying to decide which one has the dryest and smoothest ride in chop. Mostly fish east matagorda bay so nothing to rough maybe 2 footers on a bad day. My question is does anybody have any experiences they'd like to share about any of the boats above ?


----------



## WJB (Jun 16, 2016)

Captainkirk23 said:


> Getting ready to purchase a boat , trying to decide which one has the dryest and smoothest ride in chop. Mostly fish east matagorda bay so nothing to rough maybe 2 footers on a bad day. My question is does anybody have any experiences they'd like to share about any of the boats above ?


I just picked up my Outlaw 230 this past Friday. Had it out in East Matagorda Saturday and it handled the choppy water very well, rode dry, and I was happy with the way it performed. I had only been in one on a horrible (30mph wind) day in West Bay and one other time when it was calm.

I test drove the Tran Cat 24SVT on a day with a little chop. It seemed to be somewhat smoother than outlaw and it was was a dry ride as well.

I have not been in the other two boats mentioned. I would definitely take the time to ride in all four of your choices and then make your decision. It was a tough choice for me between the Tran and Outlaw, both are outstanding boats.


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

The family behind JH Boats are fantastic-That would be a huge advantage IMO-I believe all of the mentioned boats are well built & perform well.


----------



## WJB (Jun 16, 2016)

Court said:


> The family behind JH Boats are fantastic-That would be a huge advantage IMO-I believe all of the mentioned boats are well built & perform well.


X 1. I forgot to mention the excellent service from John, Lindsey, and staff.


----------



## fido98 (Oct 18, 2011)

I bought a JH Outlaw over the ShoalCat 23 specifically because it rode better in chop and had much better handling. I also preferred the layout, but, that's more subjective. I had planned on testing the Tran, however, after I met with John at Sport Marine I put a deposit down the next day.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Put me in the JH camp as well....had mine for about 4 months now and love it!

Rides well in a chop, considering it is a shallow water boat that is...certainly doesn't ride like a big V-hull....we are mostly in East Matagorda as well and it does really well for us.

Rides dry as well.....only spray (very minor) I have seen is in a following/quartering sea you get a touch of spray in the back of the boat.

Lots of room on the bow and stern, tons of storage......runs shallower than I want to go, but definitely not a speed boat (50mph is about it).

John/Lindsey and the gang have been awesome to deal with.....both before the sale, during the build, and post delivery.

Others you mentioned seem to be building a great boat as well...I don't have enough experience with them to speak positive/negative.....don't think you can go wrong with the Outlaw if that is the design you are looking for.


----------



## M&M (Jul 4, 2016)

I know it is a bit of a drive...but...as others will verify.
Do yourself a favor and go to Waypoint Marine and talk with Jared Poole about the Shoalwater. Best thing you can do!


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

Court said:


> The family behind JH Boats are fantastic-That would be a huge advantage IMO-I believe all of the mentioned boats are well built & perform well.


Haynie and Tran are both great examples of customer service as well. I've done enough with all 3 to not hesitate with any of them. Cant speak to the shoalwater but people speak well about certain dealers, I just cant remember which ones.

What a problem to have!!


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

lump me in to the Tran crowd. I've had two Tran boats, the second being an SVT. While it's not the size you are looking at, it's still a dang fine boat. I keep doing business with the Tran family because of the outstanding product and also the customer service. Once you talk to Donny, TV or Frank, you'll know what I mean. They just treat you like family.


----------



## Texaspainter (Mar 11, 2013)

jreynolds said:


> lump me in to the Tran crowd. I've had two Tran boats, the second being an SVT. While it's not the size you are looking at, it's still a dang fine boat. I keep doing business with the Tran family because of the outstanding product and also the customer service. Once you talk to Donny, TV or Frank, you'll know what I mean. They just treat you like family.


I'll 2nd JR's comments.....
But will add that the SVT comes in an 18, 20, 22 & 24 Foot version, so you have lot's of options for size of boat.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Another vote for JH.


----------



## George in Pearland (Mar 30, 2010)

Hey if your in the market for a cat boat you might want to check out the new Saber Cat by Gulf Coast Boats. I went riding on one last week and i was pretty impressed.

This is the video we made while we were out there.


----------



## shooks (May 12, 2010)

I would like to see 60plusmph on GPS


----------



## D HOGG (Jul 2, 2012)

Captainkirk23 said:


> Getting ready to purchase a boat , trying to decide which one has the dryest and smoothest ride in chop. Mostly fish east matagorda bay so nothing to rough maybe 2 footers on a bad day. My question is does anybody have any experiences they'd like to share about any of the boats above ?


The Tran SVT is one of the best cats on the market. Tran has been building high quality boats for over 35 years and back their products with a level of customer service like no other. Out of the 4 boats you mentioned the SVT and Outlaw are the best hands down. Do yourself a favor and test drive before you buy.

I recently had a fellow 2Cooler contact me asking me questions about my SVT, come to find out he lives close by so I offered him a test ride on mine. We met up and I let the SVT do the talking ... lol

I'm in the Freeport, San Louis Pass area, if your in the area message me and we can go on a test ride.


----------



## BluewaterBandido (Oct 24, 2012)

*Test Drive Them Yourself*



D HOGG said:


> The Tran SVT is one of the best cats on the market. Tran has been building high quality boats for over 35 years and back their products with a level of customer service like no other. Out of the 4 boats you mentioned the SVT and Outlaw are the best hands down. Do yourself a favor and test drive before you buy.
> 
> I recently had a fellow 2Cooler contact me asking me questions about my SVT, come to find out he lives close by so I offered him a test ride on mine. We met up and I let the SVT do the talking ... lol
> 
> I'm in the Freeport, San Louis Pass area, if your in the area message me and we can go on a test ride.


This is why you need to test drive them for yourself.

While I believe Tran, Shoalwater, JH, and Haynie all make great boats...I test drove the SVT and Haynie on back to back days (actually had been in several SVTs and Haynie cats prior but still wanted to test drive the two I had it narrowed down to). My decision went with the Haynie.

Bottom line, test drive them for yourself. Different folks different strokes. If your're ever in Matty PM me and Ill gladly you take you for a quick run on my 23' cat.

Good luck, your in a good position to get to make a choice out of those 4.


----------



## GoneSouth (Jun 4, 2010)

You are probably not going to find someone with one of those boats that says to buy the other. All are good. Agree you should test ride.


----------



## Team FlatnSassy (Mar 26, 2009)

All things being stated are true about ride and rig...it comes down to preference of course.
There should be no problem in demoing each rig.

We chose 23 Shoalwater Cat with 250 SHO and TRP.

That combo is sick, hyper skinny and eats up chop (we needed to have GoPro for last IFA, Not for crazy fishing but run across Corpus Bay @ 55mph, and going where a 14' scooter was running).

Most importantly is finding a dealer. I will stand that there is not a better dealer than ...
Waypoint Marine!!!! Go by and have them show you what the Shoalwater Cats can really do.


----------



## MJD07 (Jul 16, 2015)

JH are top notch boats made by good people! Hard to beat!


----------



## F N G (Apr 24, 2012)

When I was looking at new boat the Hanie cat wasn't available and not sure about JH. Looked at SW and the limited storage and lack of interest of the dealer just turned me off. I love offshore so I had Capt Mike give a test ride a few miles out of Matty. I also tested the SVT in a choppy bay and boom I was sold. I have been 40 miles out as well as 6 inch flats. Talk about storage you can put a 5 gal pooper bucket in the front hatches. I can go on about great customer service as well. Lot of money you need to test them all. It's a lot of fun having a boat built to your specs


----------



## cottonpicker (Jan 25, 2010)

Consider where you will have to take it for service after the sale. No matter how good of a boat, they all will need repairing at some point. I would not enjoy having to drag a boat for 3 hours one way to get it repaired. Since you mainly fish East Matagorda, I assume you are close to both Transport Boats and Sport Marine (JH). Nothing but positive feedback on both of these families.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

All of them are awesome boats. I went with the SW 23 CAT and I was amazed every time out on its capabilities. Always go with your 1st pic otherwise you will always 2nd guess yourself.


----------



## D HOGG (Jul 2, 2012)

BluewaterBandido said:


> This is why you need to test drive them for yourself.
> 
> While I believe Tran, Shoalwater, JH, and Haynie all make great boats...I test drove the SVT and Haynie on back to back days (actually had been in several SVTs and Haynie cats prior but still wanted to test drive the two I had it narrowed down to). My decision went with the Haynie.
> 
> ...


You must be a Mercury man ....


----------



## BluewaterBandido (Oct 24, 2012)

D HOGG said:


> You must be a Mercury man ....


Haha yea the Haynies and Mercs go hand in hand.

To be honest I'm pretty indifferent between the Mercs and SHOs. The Trans I've ridden on have had SHOs so I still have zero experience with the Zukes. Hear great things tho!


----------



## El gato 24 (Feb 25, 2016)

I ran every boat in the cat class . They all run super skinny and all performed admirably in chop . I think it comes down to taste . I too went with the Tran Cat . I loved the massive bow and the layout along with Donny's one on one customer service . I wasn't thrilled with the Shoalwater's storage . You have to add a raised console to get any decent storage . The Pescador was also a great boat with a silky smooth ride . The Haynie is another great boat . Something about the notched gunnel was kind of funky to me . The Dargel is a massive boat !!!!! I felt it has an identity crisis between offshore and flats boat (just my opinion). All the boats have great rough water manners though . My advice is to run them all . You'll find the boat that's right for you . We're so lucky to have all these custom builders in our area that make boats that'll run anywhere . You can't say that about Florida bay boats . They wouldn't fare very well at low tide where most of these boats excel .


----------



## El gato 24 (Feb 25, 2016)

SHO on the last boat . Zuke on the new one . Very impressed thus far, but still very early .


----------



## D HOGG (Jul 2, 2012)

*Troll*

OP is a Troll in the hole .... js


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

D HOGG said:


> You must be a Mercury man ....


Hey I'm a Mercury man too!! What you got against them?? :rotfl:


----------



## D HOGG (Jul 2, 2012)

dk2429 said:


> Hey I'm a Mercury man too!! What you got against them?? :rotfl:


Nothing against them at all .! They are some of the best power plants I've ever pulled back to the ramp ....!!! lol jk

I was referring to him liking Mercury's because he bought a Haynie ... Haynie loves rigging up black beauties ...!


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

My Haynie has an Etec.


----------



## D HOGG (Jul 2, 2012)

sgrem said:


> My Haynie has an Etec.


sgrem, anyone that frequents the 2Cool forums knows you have an etec on your Haynie ... lol

Did Haynie rig that for you or did you have someone else do it ???


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Hahaa.....it's a 99 hull. And a 2012 Etec that I rigged. I was just busting chops...

Chris cringes everytime we show up....lol.


----------



## D HOGG (Jul 2, 2012)

sgrem said:


> Hahaa.....it's a 99 hull. And a 2012 Etec that I rigged. I was just busting chops...
> 
> Chris cringes everytime we show up....lol.


:rotfl:


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Two things 

I would be sure that what ever you get has no wood in the boat to eventually cause problems.

I have been on E Maty with 3-4 footers years ago when we got there and a norther came thru early and we had just jumped out of the Baby Cat around Hog Island with slicks popping every where when the storm blew thru. Took about 1 minute to turn to mud and waves. 

Not fun but it is what sold me on buying a Baby Cat that it would ease back across in that type of weather. Two inch sides and yes we got a little wet but it sold me on the Tran brand. They are good people. 

Personally with that type of investment I would go try all 4boats to see for your self on what you like and do not about each then look at costs and everything that comes on the boat and go from there because depending on you and what you need.


----------



## betterlate (Dec 7, 2012)

*Dreamer Here*

And hope one day to buy another boat, bomanomics caused me to sell mine as I claw my way through month 5 and TWC benefits winding down. But I am curious - is there anyone out there making boats in this classification with wood? Having formerly owned the brand, I am well aware of old Makos with wood in the hulls. I would be surprised to see someone doing it in the modern age, however.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

My 98 Haynie had the original wood.
My 99 Haynie now also has the original wood....no problems with wood at all I wouldn't shy away from that at all. When they are built right as all of the listed manufacturers are then wood is no concern.


----------



## BluewaterBandido (Oct 24, 2012)

3-4' ers in a baby cat huh? 

3-4' ers suck in a 36' Contender.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Mowdy 25.5 cat 250 SS Sukie you will nor regret it . I have road in all of them nothing rides better and can run skinny ! Call Robbie at mowdy go ride it one !


----------



## Rufneck (Jul 21, 2016)

artys only said:


> Mowdy 25.5 cat 250 SS Sukie you will nor regret it . I have road in all of them nothing rides better and can run skinny ! Call Robbie at mowdy go ride it one !


I was thinking the same thing as I read through this thread. The Mowdy 25 is a cat hull and I've ridden on one and was amazed by how shallow and how smooth it was. I will say that they do lack storage though.


----------



## robbiedeleon (Mar 9, 2016)

Waking up an old thread. Any updates or opinions on the cat hulls out there today. I really love the trans cat 220 or 240 but looking at a used 2017Shoalwater 23 cat with 250 SHO. The only disappointment I see with the SWC is the storage

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## carolina o4 (Mar 26, 2012)

*Go with the OUTLAW*

Lots of storage space specially if you get the raised platform


----------



## theyallbreak (Jan 29, 2012)

Did you look at the gulfcast sabrecat They just came out with a 22ft. Ive been in the 25 its dry and runs shallow.


----------



## Bbond919 (Sep 13, 2006)

Court said:


> The family behind JH Boats are fantastic-That would be a huge advantage IMO-I believe all of the mentioned boats are well built & perform well.


+1 on this


----------



## TX_PAC (Jun 8, 2020)

Where did you read about their 22ft saber cat?



theyallbreak said:


> Did you look at the gulfcast sabrecat They just came out with a 22ft. Ive been in the 25 its dry and runs shallow.


----------



## SKIPJACKSLAYER (Nov 19, 2013)

*.*



TX_PAC said:


> Where did you read about their 22ft saber cat?


Not sure where it is online.. maybe a magazine article or something. But I went by Gulf Coast Marine today and they had a 22 Saber Cat in the back with a 250 SHO. I checked it out, sweet boat for sure. They didnâ€™t even have any spec sheets on it, so Iâ€™m guessing they havenâ€™t really advertised it yet.


----------

